# What it means to be loved by a dog



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/06/18/...ight-region&WT.nav=opinion-c-col-right-region


----------



## Charleeann67:) (Nov 6, 2017)

So many parts of this struck a chord in me. My new pup is a constant joy, a last chance at that total, unconditional love that someone my age thinks will never happen again when their spouse passes away. Rudy has given me a renewed purpose, a reason to laugh at things, someone to talk to that never disagrees, a "main squeeze", and a reason to get up and move around and be interested in what lies ahead. Thank you for sharing this!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Totally agree they give you a reason to keep going. People ask me when I will be retiring, I laugh and say I Cannot afford to with 3 poodles


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I was touched by that article. Having a dog helped me get through empty nest years and gives my days structure now that I don’t work. Unfortunately, Buck and Charlie before him have been early risers


----------



## Charleeann67:) (Nov 6, 2017)

Saw a sign at a cute little store last weekend... "I work hard so my dog can live like royalty" lol


----------

